# Air Ministry Plane pixs



## Tieleader (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey, all. 
I've got a couple hundred pixs taken by the British Air Ministry in the 1940s . These Include American, British, and German planes. Civil and military.
Here's twenty to start . If you like these I'll upload the rest. Let me know !

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Aug 19, 2021)

Please do. I am sure many others on this forum will be interested also.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 19, 2021)

another twenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

wow, those are awesome. They look like Aeroplane and Armament Experimental Establishment images taken whilst the aircraft were undergoing performance trials at Boscombe Down. I could probably hunt down aircraft serials if I had the time, but I don't...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## macharvard (Aug 20, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> another twenty.


Great stuff! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2021)

Hell yeah!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 20, 2021)

thanks for the responses. I guess I'll keep uploading them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

View attachment 639188​


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 26, 2021)

another twenty. still lots more to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 27, 2021)

A quick rundown, now I have time. A few captions where I can ID the aircraft... Post #1:

Images 650 and 652 are likely the same Mohawk IV as captioned in 652, and 651 and 653 are likely the same aircraft, Mohawk IV BJ442, an ex-French Hawk 75 photographed in November 1940 at Boscombe.

Note that the Tomahawk IIb in 654 and 655 is unarmed, many of the aircraft were delivered in this state and note that the background has been blotted out, also the tape over the carby intake above the nose is taped over.

Images 656, 657 and 658 show Thunderbolt I FL844, which arrived at Boscombe in October 1944 and was used for stores carriage and dropping. Possibly photographed following delivery of the aircraft in the UK (at Speke?) in May 1944. 659 and 660 is possibly Thunderbolt II HD288.

661 is Mustang I AM106/G (the G suffix meant the aircraft was to be kept under guard at all times) fitted with two 40mm gun pods, this aircraft was also used for rocket firing trials and later other external stores, the cannon trials proving successful, comparing favourably to the Hurricane so fitted. 662 is possibly A-36 EW998 which arrived at Boscombe in March 1943.

663, 664 and 665 is Mustang III FX889 fitted with a Malcolm hood, which was at Boscombe from October 1943, with Mustang III FX908 in 667 and 668, which was the first Mustang III to arrive at Boscombe for testing.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 27, 2021)

Post #5:

Images 670 to 672 is Mustang IV 44-13332, which it wears, although its RAF serial was TK589 and was tested at Boscombe in June 1944. note that it has no dorsal fin fillet.

Image 673 is either Hellcat I FN321, '322, or '323, all of which arrived at Boscombe in June 1943. 674 to 676 are all "Hellcat F Mk II" JV131, which is confusing because JV131 was the serial of a Hellcat I. To the right of image 676 you can see the wing of a rocket carrying Hellcat. 677 is Hellcat NF.II JV965, note also its US designation F6F-5N on its rudder.

Image 679 is Martlet V JV337 prior to receiving the official name Wildcat V, which took place shortly after the photo was taken in June 1943 at Speke. The next two pictures are Wildcat VI JV646.

682 shows Avenger TR.II JZ574, which was at Boscombe in July 1944. 683 and '4 show Avenger TR.III JZ691 fitted with an ASV pod under the right wing. image 685 shows Dauntless DB.I JS997, which was at Boscombe in December 1943 for trials with its dive-bombing sight. 686 shows Bermuda I FF444, which went to a Maintenance Unit for scrapping, the lot out of its serial batch were scrapped between 1944 and 1947.

687 and 688 are possibly Vengeance I AN889, which underwent testing at Boscombe in August 1942. Apparently, the stubby exhaust produced flames that could be seen for some distance.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 27, 2021)

Post #13:

Images 689 to 691 are Vengeance II AN609, which was at Boscombe in November 1942 692 and 693 are of Vengeance IV FD118, with its USAAF serial 41-31258 visible on its fin, note the barrage balloon in the background in 693. 694 to 696 shows Vengeance IV FD243, which had US-built flame dampers, which proved ineffective during trials in April 1944.

Images 700 and 701 are likely to be Kingfisher FN656, trialled as a landplane in April 1942, images 702 and 703 show Catalina IIA VA703 of 209 Sqn photographed at Pembroke dock, it was formerly an RCAF aircraft, serial No.9703. Note how the background is obviously blotted out. 704 and 705 show Vigilant HL429, the first of four of the type to undergo trials in October 1941.

Image 706 shows Mariner I JX103 photographed at Saunders Roe, Beaumaris in October 1943, 707 and 708 show a Chesapeake I, with a B-17E or Fortress I in the background of 708. Image 709 shows the first Baltimore I to arrive in the UK, AG837, at Boscombe in February 1942.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## macharvard (Aug 27, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Post #13:
> 
> Images 689 to 691 are Vengeance II AN609, which was at Boscombe in November 1942 692 and 693 are of Vengeance IV FD118, with its USAAF serial 41-31258 visible on its fin, note the barrage balloon in the background in 693. 694 to 696 shows Vengeance IV FD243, which had US-built flame dampers, which proved ineffective during trials in April 1944.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, especially for the extra captioning data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 27, 2021)

macharvard said:


> Thanks again, especially for the extra captioning data.



No worries, I knew those books and stuff I've collected over the years would come in handy for _something_...


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 28, 2021)

twenty more

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Tieleader (Aug 29, 2021)

another twenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 30, 2021)

Oooo, some more!

so, in Post #20 we have some intriguing twins and we begin with a Baltimore I, which is probably AG691 (I got the caption wrong in my previous post, the serial should be the former, not AG837), the first Baltimore to the UK, which is probably the same aircraft in 710 through 712, the latter looking like its serial has been blotted out by the censor when the image is looked at closely. Note that it doesn't have a gun turret...

... As opposed to Image 714, which shows Baltimore III AG837 (there it is...) which was fitted with a Boulton Paul A Mk.V four X .303 inch gun turret, although devoid of guns. Before the United States began developing its own power turrets, which in Martin's case the concept of operation came directly from Boulton Paul, aircraft that went to Britain were delivered without turrets and local build weaponry was fitted, specifically Boulton Paul turrets, which almost all US aircraft that went to Britain that required power turrets were fitted with until US companies began supplying their own turrets. The Boulton Paul turret fitted to AG837 added considerable drag to the aircraft, resulting in 3 percent less range compared to without it. Note in image 713 a P-40 can be seen in the background on the left and on the right of the aircraft can be seen a Beaufort and Hurricane, and that the Baltimore IV in 715 through 717 is fitted with a lower drag Martin turret.

Images 718 through 721 are the same Hudson III V8977, with its Boulton Paul C. Mk.II mid-upper turret in situ. I don't have any info on when this aircraft arrived in the UK, but it was an early serial number among the first batch of 200 Hudsons ordered in May 1940 and is likely photographed at (Liverpool) Speke, where Lockheed had established a base for assembly and fitting prior to RAF service entry. Image 722 shows Hudson V AM746, a standard production variant that was delivered to the UK from the second contract for 390 aircraft. Neither of these aircraft were used by the A&AEE.

Images 723 and 724 are quite possibly the same Ventura I, note that it has either a metal extreme nose or the glazing has been painted over. It's likely that 725 through 728 are also the same Ventura II AE939, which was in the first contract for Venturas issued in June 1940, with this aircraft going to 464 Sqn, an Article XV squadron allocated to the Royal Australian Air Force, although operating in Europe under the auspices of the RAF. The RAAF received its own Venturas that were delivered direct to Australia. Can't say much about the GR.V, it is possibly FN956/G or FN957/G, which underwent weapons and performance trials respectively, at Boscombe Down in August 1943. Note its solid nose. The latter had amusing artwork on the rear fuselage aft of the turret on the right hand side, where Donald Duck holds a snake with the head of Hitler and says "It starts with the simple knots Adolf".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 30, 2021)

More twins and the first quad in Post #22.

Ventura II AJ206 in image 730 possibly in October 1943, while under evaluation, was plucked out of a batch from the British contract that went to the USAAF as B-34s and the US Navy as PV-3s. Whilst under test it apparently suffered high unserviceability and was used for trialling rocket projectiles at the Aberporth range in Wales. Note the artwork on the fuselage side, this time Bugs Bunny; a common thing, apparently.

Images 731 through 733 are the same Havoc II AH522, which was originally ordered in October 1939 as a DB-7 through the British and French Purchasing Commission's joint order, the aircraft was converted to a Havoc night intruder on arrival in the UK. Of note are its flame dampers, its solid nose with its gun ports covered in doped fabric and its radar aerials in the extreme nose and under the wing, which, oddly have escaped the attention of the censor and were normally blotted out.

Image 734 shows Boston IIIa BZ330, an A-20C in US parlance, which was acquired under Lend-Lease, whereas the DB-7s were bought by the British and French. Can't say much else about it, but it appears to be a normal service example; it was not used in testing by the A&AEE. The next picture shows Boston V BZ581, the second of the Lend-Lease requisition for A-30K model aircraft, fitted with the Martin gun turret. Note it is wearing its USAAF number on its tail, 44-737 and it's fitted with a long-range belly tank, which looks like it's on its way somewhere, possibly continental Europe by that time.

Two views of Mitchell III HD373 in 736 and '7, which underwent weapons trials at Boscombe in August 1944, heavily armed with no less than eleven fifty cal machine guns, one in the nose, two package guns on each side, a twin Bendix turret mounting, one in each beam position and two in the tail, but nothing in the belly. Armement trials revealed that the Bendix turret worked fine, but spent shell casing collection was an issue with the turret.

Two images of Marauder I FK138, one of 51 "Army Release" B-26As that were sent to the Middle East via Prestwick, Scotland, to equip 14 Squadron in Egypt. In another image I have seen of this aircraft, its tail gun position has had the sloping glazed fairing removed and the gun fitted, with the glazed section only directly aft of the fin. Although this aircraft was not sent to the Boscombe for evaluation, the type's compass came up for criticism, as did the entry of exhaust gases into the crew positions, with adverse comments about the type's high landing speed being made. Thirteen of the first 70 delivered to the Middle East were lost in accidents. Note the Handley Page Hampden in the background, and another's fin to the right of the image.

Images 740 through 742 show Marauder II FB436, which was also flown to the Middle East, although the proportion of the Mk.IIs that were lost was lower. The Marauder IIs under trial revealed that the Martin turret was satisfactory but opening the lower hatches for the beam gunners made the fuselage very cold and firing the package guns on the aircraft's side vibrated the pilot's sight, although acceptable accuracy was attained using the ring and bead. In the background of 740 can be seen a host of biplanes, what look like Fairey Albacores and a barrage balloon to the left of the aircraft, with a Supermarine Sea Otter to the right, with a Typhoon to the right in image 741 and Spitfires to the left and more Sea Otters to the right of 742. Images 743 and 744 show a Marauder III, with a Spitfire in the background of both shots.

Image 746 shows B-24D 41-1087 as a yet unmarked Liberator III, possibly taken at Prestwick on delivery of the aircraft to the UK as it has no RAF serial number displayed, which was unusual; it's _possible_ that it's LV338. Note that there is a puncture on the rear bomb bay wall where the door slides upwards. This was one of only eleven B-24Ds that arrived as emergency stock for operation by Coastal Command direct from the manufacturer without modification for RAF service. Images 747 and 748 show Liberator GR.VIII KG984, a standard Coastal Command variant, which served with 59, 220, and 224 Squadrons, spending its time in either windswept Northern Ireland or the windswept Outer Hebrides, Scotland. The final two images show Liberator C.VII EW615 at Prestwick, evidence of its USAAF serial on its fin, 43-39223.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 30, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> Hey, all.
> I've got a couple hundred pixs taken by the British Air Ministry in the 1940s . These Include American, British, and German planes. Civil and military.
> Here's twenty to start . If you like these I'll upload the rest. Let me know !


Very nice photos, thanks for sharing.

In the first one of the Mustang, the aircraft have underwing cannons like the Hurricane Mk.IID. Never know that it was trialed. I guess it wasn't put in to service, or was it?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 30, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Post #13:
> 
> Images 689 to 691 are Vengeance II AN609, which was at Boscombe in November 1942 692 and 693 are of Vengeance IV FD118, with its USAAF serial 41-31258 visible on its fin, note the barrage balloon in the background in 693. 694 to 696 shows Vengeance IV FD243, which had US-built flame dampers, which proved ineffective during trials in April 1944.
> 
> ...




 nuuumannn
thanks a lot for the extra info. Did the Mariner went in to service with the RAF?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Master_Ale_88 (Aug 30, 2021)

Amazing pics nuuumannn!! At the beginning you even asked if anyone would have liked them to load further ones...But I wonder who couldn't have appreciated! Thanks for sharing!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2021)

Master_Ale_88 said:


> Amazing pics nuuumannn!!



Thanks, man, but they're not my pictures, they're Tieleader's, I just go through the books and stuff because I'm weird like that


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Did the Mariner went in to service with the RAF?


Hi, according to my Putnam's Aircraft of the RAF by Thetford, 20 Mariners were used by 524 Sqn at Oban, Scotland, but they didn't see service entry officially, or some such ambiguous wording.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 2, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Hi, according to my Putnam's Aircraft of the RAF by Thetford, 20 Mariners were used by 524 Sqn at Oban, Scotland, but they didn't see service entry officially, or some such ambiguous wording.


Thanks. I never know about that. Kind of weird to me that the RAF considered the Mariner for duty. It was a great PB for sure, but I thougt that RAF got enough Sunderlands, Catalinas and Liberators for LR patrol.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> I guess it wasn't put in to service, or was it?



Not on the Mustang, no; that particular aircraft was also involved in rocket trials as well as the gunnery trials, as stated earlier, the results compared favourably with Hurricanes using the guns, with top speed being reduced by 17 mph (TAS), but range was scarcely affected. AM106/G was also used for clearing 14 different stores from the Universal Bomb Carrier, with 500 lb bombs, aileron control was poor at low speed and another aircraft AM130/G lost a drastic *68 mph* (TAS) in top speed with rocket rails and fittings, attributed to the drag from the blast plates and the rails (I'm reminded of the nincompoop who suggested that placing a Fat Man atom bomb below a Lancaster and removing its top turret would be sufficient drag compensation that the Fat Man's impact would be minimal on the aircraft's performance...), but handling was unaffected. A different set of rails by another firm reduced Mustang's top speed by 53 mph (TAS), still substantial, but not as much, although a different aircraft was used.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> It was a great PB for sure, but I thougt that RAF got enough Sunderlands, Catalinas and Liberators for LR patrol.



True, but the problem wasn't types of aircraft, but number; having more increased the ability to do the job and the USA was a goldmine of aircraft production that with Lend-Lease the British were able to tap into, exactly why more Mariners were not acquired is a mystery, perhaps Coastal Command had sufficient Catalinas? Coastal Command used a variety of types, from Whitleys, Wellingtons, Warwicks, Halifaxes and received Fortresses from the USA as well, which remained in service right to the end of the war. I can't find anything that suggested it was inadequate in any way. Another source states that the Mariner's handling received mixed comments while under evaluation by the MA&AEE, Mariner I JX103/G was evaluated at Helensburgh for four months, there was an imbalance between the flight controls, the rudder being light and sensitive and the ailerons were considered unusually small and were slow to respond. The Elevators required a huge amount of effort to move, measurements on strain gauges registered 260lb/g, but the elevator trim was found to be very sensitive. Consolidated Coronados were also evaluated.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 2, 2021)

twenty more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 3, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Not on the Mustang, no; that particular aircraft was also involved in rocket trials as well as the gunnery trials, as stated earlier, the results compared favourably with Hurricanes using the guns, with top speed being reduced by 17 mph (TAS), but range was scarcely affected. AM106/G was also used for clearing 14 different stores from the Universal Bomb Carrier, with 500 lb bombs, aileron control was poor at low speed and another aircraft AM130/G lost a drastic *68 mph* (TAS) in top speed with rocket rails and fittings, attributed to the drag from the blast plates and the rails (I'm reminded of the nincompoop who suggested that placing a Fat Man atom bomb below a Lancaster and removing its top turret would be sufficient drag compensation that the Fat Man's impact would be minimal on the aircraft's performance...), but handling was unaffected. A different set of rails by another firm reduced Mustang's top speed by 53 mph (TAS), still substantial, but not as much, although a different aircraft was used.


Guuaaauuu! A reduction of 68mph in top speed is quite a lot. Even 53 mph are much. I don't remember that the Typhoon lost that much but obviously I can be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 5, 2021)

twenty more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Tieleader (Sep 8, 2021)

another twenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Tieleader (Sep 12, 2021)

another twenty

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 13, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> another twenty


A Blackburn Roc on flotas. What could go wrong?

Could it manage to take of?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Guuaaauuu! A reduction of 68mph in top speed is quite a lot. Even 53 mph are much. I don't remember that the Typhoon lost that much but obviously I can be wrong.



It sure is, half that number is considered a drastic speed reduction by the standards of the day. It illustrates just how little we can predict how aerodynamics can impact an aircraft's performance.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

Looks like I gotta bit of catching up to do... Taking a wee break from my studies, in between essays at the moment, so here's the next lot from Post No.35.

Looks like we're seeing the introduction of some British types, of which, somewhat naturally there's more information out there but I'll keep it brief.

Beginning with Image 751, That is Fortress III HB796/G, which had AN/APS15, US variant of H2S ground mapping radar installed in the nose fairing and was used by 214 (Special Duties) Squadron of 100 Group, Bomber Command. The aircraft wore Matt Black undersides with standard disruptive Dark Green and Dark Earth topside camouflage. Note the unusual semi-circular fairings under the two outboard engines, they don't appear on the two inboard ones; I have no idea what they are for. In another picture of this very aircraft from this very photo sortie there are radio aerials mounted in the extreme tail, no doubt connected to its electronic warfare role.

Next is a rather weather-worn Fortress IIa, the equivalent of the USAAF's B-17E in Coastal command colours. I don't have any information on why this aircraft is subject to an official investigation at that time, but the titling is concurrent with A&AEE photograph marking. The A&AEE did evaluate the Fortress II models for performance trials but at different times to this.

Image 753 shows Dakota IV KJ862 in company with other Daks looking factory fresh, possibly at Prestwick. The serial number is significantly dulled down (the work of the censor?), but in another image I have seen of this aircraft at the same time the serial is quite visible.

Images 754 and '755 show Curtiss CW-20 G-AGDI "St Louis", which was built as the USAAF XC-55 prototype serialled 41-21041 but was delivered to Prestwick from a Lend-Lease order in April 1942 and impressed into BOAC service as a civil machine. The Union Jack was a standard recognition feature of BOAC airliners during wartime, with red, white, and blue stripes underlining the civil registration. It had its name written aft of the Jack on the nose on the left-hand side. After two years of service, this aircraft was scrapped as it was unique in BOAC service and it was difficult to acquire spares.

Images 756 and '757 show a significant aeroplane with an interesting history. It is Boeing 247D DZ203 and was originally one of eight Boeing 247s that went to Canada. Originally NC13344 with United Airlines, in Canada it became CF-BTA, which was then diverted to the UK by the Canadian National Research Council as a part of the British Tizard Mission to North America, arriving in pieces in July 1941, as it had a big enough fuselage to house night fighter SCR-520, US-built AI Mk.VIII airborne interception radar. Based at RAF Hurn, then with the Telecommunications Research Establishment at Defford, it was used for various trials, for ASV radar and blind landing systems over the next few years, but in late 1946 it was damaged inside a hangar during a storm at Defford and was subsequently scrapped at Sleap in August 1947 (There's a wiki page on this very aeroplane, which I used for some extra detail, so it was quite special DZ203 - Wikipedia).


Image 758 shows Anson XI NK870, which had a slightly raised roofline and a hydraulic system, which original Anson Is were not fitted with and was at Boscombe Down for handling trials. Nothing really remarkable to say about it, the Anson was one of those types that carried out its mundane tasks without fanfare but were utilised in significant numbers.

Oooo, now we're getting interesting! Images 759 and '760 show Westland's submission to fighter specification F.7/30, in-house designation PV.4 K2891. Powered by a Rolls-Royce Goshawk with steam cooling, there's a lot of stuff out there on this particular aircraft, so I need not go into it here, suffice to say during official trials at Martlesham Heath the aircraft's performance was found to be so woeful its trials were suspended. It was apparently 100 mph slower than its next competitor.

Image 761 shows York I prototype LV626, the first of the type to undergo trials at Boscombe Down, they were performance and handling in nature. The image is designated C.1/42, which was the official specification for the York, "Avro Transport Aeroplane".

Images 762 and '763 show Hamilcar DR853/G. The prototype was DP206, but this is not DP206. I don't have anything else on this aircraft, but obviously, it was of some importance as it has the 'G' suffix that denotes it should be kept under guard.

Images 764 and 765 show Warwick C.III HG248, as the image states, powered by Napier Sabre engines. Vickers carried out much in the way of mods to the transport versions of the Warwick and through the A&AEE was extensively trialled as it was keen on developing an airliner based on the type, but it came to naught. It was fitted with the dorsal strake normally fitted to the GR.V variant and the elongated ventral pannier for cargo.

Image 766 shows Wellington XIX NA928, this was one of a number of Wellington Mk.X unarmed trainers that were specially upgraded with more modern training systems aboard and redesignated as Wellington XIXs.

Image 767 shows York I MW183, completed in June 1945, so this looks like it's fresh from the factory. It went to Air Charter at Stanstead in 1952 as G-AMUU and after a few years in civil hands was scrapped at Heathrow in May 1959.

Something a little more intriguing, now, Image 768 shows Wellington Mk.VI DR484, which was fitted with a pressurised fuselage bubble, with the pilot's view ahead being the perspex dome visible on the forward fuselage and powered by 'High Altitude' 60 Series Merlins, in this case, Merlin 62s. There is a lot around on the development of the high altitude Wellington and the resulting two-speed, two-stage Merlin engine that went on to power the interim Spitfire Mk.IX on Rolls-Royce's Lord Hives' question asking whether this engine can be fitted to a Spitfire, as well as being the basis for the Packard V-1650 Merlin that went into the P-51. The Wellington was at Boscombe for handling trials, which showed that it was tiring to fly and heavily loaded took an hour and a quarter to reach cruise altitude.

Image 769 shows Hotspur I "BV-136" (it should be BV136, officially speaking) just after manufacture at the Slingsby Works, Kirkbymoorside, Yorkshire prior to delivery to the Royal Aircraft Establishment for trials at Farnborough in Hampshire (not Wiltshire!).

And finally for this lot, Miles Master II N7447, which was at Boscombe Down for diving handling trials in February 1941, during which it achieved the speed of 330 mph without issue, with pilots stating its handling was pleasant. It's fitted with an electrically controlled variable pitch propeller of an unknown type.

I'll be back soon for more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 14, 2021)

more homework for you 


 nuuumannn
!​
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> more homework for you
> 
> 
> nuuumannn
> !​



Well, I better get cracking, then!

We are focussing on Britain's mainstay of RAF Bomber Command in the latter half of the war, Lancasters and Halifaxes in Post 41.

Images 791, '792, and '793 show Lancaster ASR.III RF310, this aircraft served in the air-sea rescue role with 279 Squadron and was based at Beccles, note the lifeboat. This particular aircraft was built in Coventry by Sir W. G. Armstrong Whitworth & Co as a standard B.III, with conversion to ASR carried out by Cunliffe Owen. It appears to have retained its forward and after gun turrets and kept them armed, but its mid-upper one has been removed as part of the ASR conversion. Peculiarly, the rear gun barrels are wrapped up.

Images 794 and '795 show Lancaster II DS604 of 61 Sqn based at Syerston at the time of photographing. As with the previous aircraft, this one was built by Armstrong Whitworth at Coventry. Its production line sister, DS602 was the first production Mk.II and was performance tested at Boscombe Down.

Image 796 shows Lancaster III ED549 with very little wear and tear and devoid of squadron codes, which suggests recent completion. ED549 was built by the parent firm at Chadderton and served with 100 Sqn at Waltham, it had a very short career; less than two months after the date of this image it crashed in Lincolnshire returning from a daylight op over France. Note the size of bomb aimer's glazing, this is the early type that was discontinued in later Mark III Lancasters, and it is fitted with the slender profiled propeller blades that were replaced by what were known as "Paddle" blades owing to their broader chord.

Images 797 through to 800 are of the same aircraft, Lancaster VII NN801, with 798 and 800 being the same image. NN801 was originally built by Austin Motors at Longbridge, Birmingham as a Mk.I, but underwent modification to Mk.VII configuration with all-metal, instead of fabric-covered, elevators, and the installation of a Glenn Martin mid-upper turret armed with twin 50 cals, which was moved slightly forward of the normal location of the Nash & Thompson FN.50 turret. NN801 underwent performance and handling trials at Boscombe Down, which reported that stick forces were high and the turret installation had no effect on performance.

In the background of NN801 in Image 799 can be seen some intriguing activity. There are some Lancasters, a Halifax, and a Tempest, but most interesting are the two Tall Boy bombs with their tail fins covered to the right of the Lancaster at the left of the image. Note the measuring stick at NN801's nose. In Image 798/800 a Halifax vertical stabiliser can be seen to the left, with a host of aircraft in the background to the right, including Lancasters and Hampdens.

Image 801 (and 803) shows the Halifax Mark III prototype R9534, which underwent a number of different configuration changes, this one showing it immediately after completion as the Mk.III. Built by Handley Page as a B.II (later amended to B.II Series I), it retains the A-Type triangular vertical stabilisers, but has had some important modifications, most notably the fitting of Hercules VI engines, a Boulton Paul A-Type four-gun turret in the mid-upper position and what was known as the "Tempsford Nose", which was fitted to Special Duties Halifaxes in a bid to improve the type's performance through drag reduction measures, and because Special Duties Halifaxes didn't need nose turrets, apparently. The Mk.III was only intended on being an expeditious measure with the introduction of the Halifax Mk.IV, but that type never eventuated, and the interim B.III became the most widely produced Halifax variant.

At the opposite end of Halifax development, the very first of the breed can be seen in Image 802, prototype L7244 photographed at Bicester in October 1939 (thanks, expensive Halifax book!) before undergoing official evaluation at Boscombe down shortly after completion, which was rushed to get it through trials. This had the unfortunate consequence of Handley Page being told to take the aircraft away and rectify some of its niggles before bringing it back again.

Image 804 shows a factory fresh Halifax Mk.II (Series I), part of its serial is obscured, but R94__ is visible, as well as "S' individual squadron aircraft letter. This serial batch was built by the parent firm, characteristics of this model are the bulbous Boulton Paul C.II mid-upper turret, Messier cast undercarriage legs, and extended lower intake lip, to improve airflow to the oil cooler that was located below the twin drum radiators, all of which were first installed in the B.I Series 3 model, of which only a handful were built, but none entered service.

Image 805 shows a smart Halifax GR.III devoid of blemish, which again suggests a recent rollout. The GR.III model was built specifically for Coastal Command and went to two units and proved effective in the maritime reconnaissance role, being responsible for sinking no less than 18 enemy vessels. Note the absence of the H2S blister, the handheld nose gun, greater wingspan with circular tips, and extended landing lights under the wings. These caused a few issues as originally they were intended on retracting after take-off, but issues saw them left unretracted in flight until further modification had them retracted in flight again owing to increased drag.

Images 806 through 809 show a factory fresh Halifax VI, possibly NP834, which underwent trials at Boscombe Down for rotation of its Boulton Paul Type-D tail turret whilst under control of the Auto-Pilot Mark VIII, the rear turret clearly visible in Image 809. The resulting skidding from the rudders not being connected to the autopilot was found to be acceptable. B.VI models were optimised for high-temperature operations, but few saw service before the war's end.

Finally for this lot, Image 810 shows another factory fresh Halifax, this time an A.IX variant. This model was built for Airborne Forces use with No.38 Group and were built by Boulton Paul, note that it has no mid-upper turret and a Boulton Paul D.Mk.II rear turret armed with twin fifty cals, and also note the glider towing fitting under the tail. The type had the provision for carrying a belly pannier and most of them saw service in a training role post-war, with the likes of the No.1 Parachute Training School.

More to come...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 16, 2021)

I actually missed one lot of images, so here goes with Post #38.

We begin with Image 771, Barracuda TR.III MD837, which is looking factory fresh from Boulton Paul, who built this example, photographed before operational service, which for this aircraft was with 821 Sqn aboard the escort carrier HMS Puncher. The while paint marking on the rear fuselage indicates the lanyard for the attachment of the inflatable liferaft, which would deploy on the aircraft impacting with the water. Note the radome under the rear fuselage which was a characteristic of the type, the first Mk.IIIs were built by Boulton Paul and converted from Mk.IIs.

Image 772 is a widely published one as it shows the prototype Barracuda P1767 at Fairey's home aerodrome at Harmondsworth, better known today as Heathrow in December 1940, which was quite an elegant machine, unencumbered with all the extra bits that naval aircraft became lumbered with. Note the original tailplane layout, which was altered to the high set strut-braced configuration following diving trials, which revealed that when the low hanging flaps that were also dive brakes were deployed, there was a lot of vibration that reduced the elevators' effectiveness, so the whole hori stab was raised. Note the big windows under the wing, the 'Observer's Lounge', which was the 'Reconnaissance' bit of the Torpedo Dive Bomber Reconnaissance specification for an all-singing all-dancing carrier aircraft. Too much was expected of one airframe and the compromise was the unholy mess the Barracuda became.

Images 773 through '775 show Chesapeake I AL909 undergoing performance and handling trials, these are the official photographs, note the measuring stick. The type was found to be unfavourable for the RN, this one from a batch built for the French but modified for the Royal Navy prior to delivery for trials, which revealed that it was underpowered, had below-average performance and poor handling characteristics and its take-off run was considered overly long, which negated its use aboard British carriers. Its only virtue was its 1,170-mile range. This machine was damaged following an engine failure during testing and was replaced by another, which, immediately on landing at Boscombe Down burst both its tyres.

Images 776 and '777 show the same Swordfish III, serial NR___, fitted with Air-to-Surface Vessel (ASV) Mk.X radar in the prominent fairing between the undercarriage, metal skinned lower wing undersides permitting the carriage of rockets, and universal bomb racks, all for the anti-submarine role that the Swordfish was predominantly tasked with in the latter years of the war. This was not a trials aircraft, but the rocket firing trials were a success and the Swordfish, because of its low speed made it an accurate rocket launch platform.

Images 778 and '779 are the same image and show the same aircraft as '780, Swordfish III W4689/G, which was undergoing trials with the Leigh Light in the 'Pumpkin' fairing under the right wing. Note the aircraft in the background of these images, a testament to the variety of types found at Boscombe throughout the war, a Stirling in the last image and from L: to R of the previous one, a Vengeance equipped with rockets, a Lancaster with its bomb doors open, a Wellington, a Spitfire and a Ventura.

Image 781 shows Swordfish I K5662, a standard production Swordfish, at the Marine Aeroplane and Armament Experimental Establishment (MA&AEE) at Felixtowe in August 1936 carrying a dummy 1,650 lb torpedo. During trials it was noted that the floatplane's behaviour in choppy conditions was adequate, the water rudders were ineffectual, being unable to carry out a 360-degree turn in a 15-knot wind. It performed adequately across the disciplines of torpedo dropping, reconnaissance and spotting, although carrying the torpedo meant that fuel load had to be reduced to keep the aircraft within maximum weight limitations.

Back on dry land and Image 782 shows a standard production Albemarle GT.VI V1875 probably at the Armstrong Whitworth factory at Hawksley, the GT prefix signifying its glider towing role, note the cradle under the tail, also note its standard armament of four .303s in a Boulton Paul A-Type turret above the wing trailing edge.

Images 783 through 786 show the Bristol Buckingham Prototype DX249 in its initial configuration when it first arrived for trials at Boscombe Down, it has the early style rudder and no ventral gondola. At the time it arrived, its specific role was unclear, so it was evaluated as a light bomber and was found to have many good features, it was characterised by poor directional stability, which made it tiring to fly. At this time it was not fitted with its upper defensive turret, a Bristol B.XIX Mk.I equipped with four x .303s, which, under trials revealed a number of issues. It was eventually fitted with two guns in a rear-facing ventral position in the lower gondola and four in a fixed mounting in the nose, for a total of 10 machine guns.

Image 787 shows Hampden II X3115 on a snowy Boscombe Down during performance and armament trials, this aircraft is powered by two Wright Cyclone 1820-G105A engines; no details survive of the performance trials with the US engines though and it suffered an engine fire before armament trials had begun. Note that it is unarmed and the 'taboo' bar aft of the upper gun position designed to prevent the gunner from shooting off his own tail.

Image 788 shows Warwick I BV403, which underwent trials carrying a Mk.II Lifeboat under its belly, the aircraft is fitted with ASV radar and a full complement of turretted armament, although the guns are missing from the mid-upper turret. I have seen a picture of this aircraft in flight with the turret armed. Handling trials with the lifeboat were adequate, the aircraft displaying pleasant characteristics, but for the exception of the hunting of the elevator in turbulent conditions, and at forward CG the pilot required both hands to keep the nose rising whilst raising the flaps on overshoot. Short Stirling in the background.

Image 789 shows pressurised Wellington VI W5795, which although the aircrew in the nose enjoyed full pressurisation thanks to their capsule, the tail gunner did not. As revealed earlier, the Wellington VI was tiring to fly and was a challenge at night, it was unstable in the cruise and entered a steadily steepening dive on releasing the control wheel. The cabin was too hot and oil mist in the air prevented the crew from seeing each other, among other things (!) and at height, the prop pitch controls froze. Escape during an emergency was a lengthy process, with the four crewmembers having to depressurise the cabin first, then crawl through a small door, before clipping on their parachutes and making their war to the rear door, visible in the picture, to exit the aircraft, which, naturally came up for special criticism. Altogether, not a particularly pleasant aeroplane.

Lastly for now, Marauder II FB436was one of a Lend-Lease order for 100 Marauder Mk.IIs, B-26Bs. Can't say anything more about it apart from it's a little weather-worn, it was at Boscombe but I can't find why. There's a Ventura and a Typhoon in the background, the typhoon taxying past.

More soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 17, 2021)

another twenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Tieleader (Sep 19, 2021)

twenty more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Tieleader (Sep 21, 2021)

twenty more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## macharvard (Sep 22, 2021)

Tieleader said:


> twenty more.


Excellent collection, Tieleader - and very much appreciated!


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 23, 2021)

macharvard said:


> Excellent collection, Tieleader - and very much appreciated!


Thank the British Air Ministry for the pixs and Jacques Littlefield for collecting them (besides tanks). I just became custodian of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 1, 2021)

So after a busy week with assignments, we are looking at post #43 and begin with Images 811 and 813 of a Halifax III. I can't identify it, but the aircraft in the background is Spitfire, ahem, Seafire III LR874, which was at Boscombe Down undergoing performance trials. Blurry image 812 is a different aircraft and '814 is different again, note the absence of the H2S dome under the rear fuselage in the aircraft in '811 and '813; in '814 is Halifax GR.III NR187. Built by English Electric, this one is clean as a whistle and looks like it's just rolled out of the factory. I can't say anything more about this airframe or the others. Note the white cowling gills on the aircraft in images '811, '812 and '813, but not '814, obvious on a night bomber.

Image 815 is a Short Stirling V transport, it is possible this is the prototype of that variant, LJ530. The prototype was converted on the production line at Rochester, but the production Mk.Vs were built by the Short factory in Belfast, down the road from the Harland and Wolff slipway where the Titanic was built. The Mk.V was designed in support of the Tiger Force, but when that went nowhere the production aircraft were used as general transports with RAF Transport Command and some were converted passenger aircraft, carrying 29 people in their capacious fuselage.

Image 817 and '818 ('816 has flown away?) show the second Stirling Mk.II prototype N3711, this aircraft was powered by Wright R2600 Cyclone engines and was at Boscombe Down in May 1942 with the Intensive Flying Flight, trials revealing that it was unsuitable for operation because of poor ceiling and manual mixture control, excessive noise and vibration plaguing the aircraft, and the engines overheated, which necessitated keeping the cowling gills open, which reduced their temperature but this reduced the aircraft's speed in the cruise.

Image 819 an often produced image of the third prototype Blackburn Roc L3059 being evaluated with floats. The photo was taken at the MA&AEE facility at Helensburgh, Scotland in November 1939. By the end of the next month it had been destroyed in a crash (I guess you were right, Azul!). Prior to this it was found that it suffered directional instability and didn't like being turned at low altitude, until an extra fin was added under the tail, not pictured here. This was not good for a fighter and altogether the floatplane Roc, of which only a few were converted was a bit of a disaster, with one that had crashed during trials, a second having as short a career as this one, being scrapped in March 1940 and the first, relegated to becoming an instructional airframe. Probably the best thing for them. Pilots in the FAA catapult fighter squadrons probably breathed a sigh of relief on hearing the type wasn't entering service...

Image 820 shows the prototype Roc, L3057, which was the first Roc converted as a floatplane, the work done at Blackburn's factory at Dumbarton, which was only a few miles along the Clyde from Helensburgh, which means the ferry pilots didn't really have time to realise the aircraft they were sending for evaluation was just rubbish and they should exit the aircraft mid ferry flight and save themselves... This aircraft underwent trials at Boscombe Down before the war in 1939, to evaluate the Boulton Paul turret installation and for performance trials, which not unsurprisingly revealed that the Roc was quite slow and its rate-of-climb was marginally improved by fitting a Skua's propeller, seen fitted in this image, also, an Armstrong Siddeley Tiger engine snaffled from a Whitley bomber was fitted to the second prototype (not this one), which boosted its maximum speed from 224 mph to 227 mph!

Images 821 through '825 (missing '822) show the prototype Daffy TT.I target tug DR863 in a rather snowy setting; note that instead of the photographer walking around the aircraft to get the standard recognition shots, they have done the opposite and moved the aircraft! This Defiant spent five weeks on the ground at Boscombe Down due to unserviceability and left in July 1942 having achieved nothing except being moved about in the snow for the photographer! When it left, it was devoid of its towing equipment. DR863 was the first of an order for 150 TT variants, which were based on the Mk.II airframe, hence the titling on the photos.

Image 826 shows Defiant II N1551 photographed in November 1940, this was the first Daffy fitted with a Merlin XX, which improved the type's performance, achieving 313 mph over the previous Merlin III engined Defiant I K8620's maximum speed of 312 mph, although Daffy I L6954 could only manage 303 mph.

Image 827 shows another Daffy TT.1, this time spouting a rather swollen air intake housing a new oil cooler; this is TT.III N3488, which was at Boscombe Down in late 1942, which was powered by a Merlin III as per the F.I variant rather than the Merlin XX of the F.II and TT.I model previously seen, which resulted in oil overheating hence the new cooler.

Image 828 shows the third prototype Beaufighter R2054 looking spotless, one of four that had arrived at Boscombe Down for trials by July 1940, but by the end of September all four had been returned to the manufacturer without a single trial having been finished owing to a large number of defects found whist the aircraft were there! Handling and stability were affected, which warranted them being returned to the manufacturer - this wasn't uncommon for prototypes being returned to the manufacturer before trials could continue because of manufacturing faults, they were, after all, built by hand and not on a production line; the Halifax prototype was the same.

Images 829 through '831 show Beaufighter NF.VI V8442, this aircraft was at Boscombe Down for engine trials, being fitted with Hercules XVI engines with engine cooling measurements being carried out. Note the Air Interception radar transmitter aerials on the leading edges and the receiver aerials the diagonal ones midway along the wing upper and lower surfaces of the right wing only, visible in image '831 and faintly in '829. In that first image, the four 20 mm Hispano cannon ports have been covered over with doped fabric patches. It's wet there, note the tyres are glistening.

And finally, a very special aeroplane, the first prototype de Havilland Mosquito E0234, its serial later changed to W4050, in its all-over yellow colour scheme, this side view emphasising its sleek lines. Arriving at Boscombe in February 1941, the aircraft had completed 8 and a half hours flying time before it was taxied over a bumpy patch of ground, which broke its fuselage at the wing, so it had surgery in the form of the second prototype's fuselage being rushed into replacing the broken one. During these trials the aircraft's excellent speeds became apparent, achieving 388 mph at 20,000 feet, which was quite quick in early 1941 for a twin engined machine, although its stalling speed was regarded as high for the time, 105 clean and 90 mph with flaps. The cockpit was considered small, but confortable. This picture was taken before the accident because after repairs that only took a few days, the engine nacelles were lengthened at their rear to protrude aft of the wing trailing edge as production Mosquitoes did. Note the trestle rash on the fuselage side and the absense of undercarriage doors, which leads me to suspect this picture was taken at Hatfield rather than Boscombe - the Tiger Moths in the background might confirm this, where it was taken by road after the major components had been built at Salisbury Hall; subsequently the following prototypes (except the second, devoid of a fuselage before completion) built at the mansion house were flown out of the grounds there to Hatfield, which included the fourth prototype W4053, which was fitted with a gun turret...

Next time, more Mossie Madness...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 2, 2021)

Right back into it... To post #48 and Images 833 to '835 showing Mosquito NF.II DD609, this was a Hatfield built night fighter, seen here with a full complement of Air Interception radar aerials, equipped with AI Mk.IV, the photo probably taken at Hatfield after rollout. Apparently this aircraft was sent to Boscombe Down but I don't have any information on why. It subsequently served with 151 Sqn and later 54 OTU at RAF Charterhall, known locally as Slaughter Hall because of the high rate of trainee pilots flying their night fighters into the ground after dark.

Images 836 to '839 show Mosquito NF.XVII DZ659, which was the first to be fitted with the AI Mk.X radar, the US SCR720 unit in the bulbous nose, the airframe was a Mk.II specially converted, DZ659 was the first of 100 done by Marshall's of Cambridge. The type was an effective night fighter and equipped six squadrons.

Image 840 shows Mosquito FB.XVIII PZ468 at North Coates whilst serving with 254 Sqn in 1945, the aircraft has the Molins quick Firing 6 pounder (57mm) gun under the nose, which had 25 rounds loaded with an automatic loader. A total of 18 of these aircraft were built, from converted Mk.VIs. Nothing more to add about official trials, this aircraft was not one tested, but the type was found to initially have difficulty in loading the gun, but this was resolved and it was found to be unsuitable for night operations because of the muzzle flash. An example was tested on the ground at Salisbury Plain, having been flown to a relief landing ground at Shrewton and taxied one and a half miles to the site.

Imge 842 and '843 (841 has disappeared) shows Mosquito T.29 KA117, one of the trainer variants built by De Havilland Canada at their Downsview factory. Powered by Packard Merlins, 37 T.29s were built. In the background of '843 there is a Tempest and C-47. It's interesting to note that parts of one of these, KA114 was used in a new build Mosquito in New Zealand, the aircraft adopting KA114's identity and the aircraft is now with Jerry Yagen's collection in the USA at the Viriginia Beach Air Museum.





Mosquito Day 221 sm

Images 845 and 846 show the Mosquito NF.38 prototype RL248, fitted with Merlin 114 engines and AI. Mk.IX radar, converted from the NF.36 version, of which this was the first carried out, with 101 NF.38s built. The NF.38 was the last variant of the Mosquito built before production ceased in 1950, with 7,781 built in the UK, Australia and Canada. Note the Vampires in the background of '845, early Mk.Is with the squared off fins and also the vertical aerials on the left hand wingtip, these are associated with blind landing equipment.

Image 847 shows Mosquito PR.32 NS589, one of five examples of the type, a lightened variant of the PR.XVI for very high altitude photographic reconnaissance, with Merlin RM 16SM engines and extended wing tips. Whilst undergoing trials at Boscombe Down, sadly the prototype, NS586 was lost whilst in a dive on 12 April 1945, the pilot lost control and crashed, with experts citing compressibility as a probable cause of the loss of control.

Image 848 shows Mosquito PR.VIII DK324 with a white altitude calibration line on its fuselage side. Powered by Merlin 61s, the type was a converted B.IV, this particular one having a short testing life, arriving at Boscombe down in December 1942, but was lost in an accident at High Post in January 1943, having not fully completed trials, the only one being on weighing. note the Wellington possibly B.III DF627 and Anson behind.

Image 849 shows a PR variant fitted with high altitude Merlins, this could be a PR.XVI pressurised variant, note the intake ahead of the pilot's quarterlight, also note the unusual coverings over what I can only deduce are air data probes under the nose. If it is the PR.XVI, the aircraft reportedly performed well whilst under trials at Boscombe Down, with pressurisation and demisting giving no issues. Dives from height were performed with caveats surrounding overstressing the airframe, although nothing about compressibility, as what happened to poor NS586, the PR.32 prototype.

Image 850 shows Hornet F.I PX210, which arrived at Boscombe down for performance trials in February 1945, with three others for extensive testing, proving outstanding, one adverse comment being around their closely cowled engines proving awkward for maintenance.

Images 851 and 852 show Hornet PR.II PX216, of which seven others were converted from standard F.Is, with four cameras in the fuselage, this one being the first. The R marking represents its time with the Air Photographic Development Unit at RAF Benson, where these images were probably taken, the backgrounds being skillfully blanked out. These pictures clearly illustrate the beautiful lines of the type, its svelte appearance making even the elegant Mosquito look portly.

And lastly to something a little less of a thoroughbred, images 854 and 855 show Fulmar F.II X8641, which was at Boscombe Down in October 1941 for various trials, including range with a belly tank, which increased it to 1,100 miles, with an increased weight on 10,500 lbs. Note that it has a Universal carrier under the right-hand wing only. Note the aircraft in the background, a Dragon Rapide, Blenheim, DB-7 and Wellington.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Oct 2, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Right back into it... To post #48 and Images 833 to '835 showing Mosquito NF.II DD609, this was a Hatfield built night fighter, seen here with a full complement of Air Interception radar aerials, equipped with AI Mk.IV, the photo probably taken at Hatfield after rollout. Apparently this aircraft was sent to Boscombe Down but I don't have any information on why. It subsequently served with 151 Sqn and later 54 OTU at RAF Charterhall, known locally as Slaughter Hall because of the high rate of trainee pilots flying their night fighters into the ground after dark.
> 
> Images 836 to '839 show Mosquito NF.XVII DZ659, which was the first to be fitted with the AI Mk.X radar, the US SCR720 unit in the bulbous nose, the airframe was a Mk.II specially converted, DZ659 was the first of 100 done by Marshall's of Cambridge. The type was an effective night fighter and equipped six squadrons.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Please keep it coming, nuuumannn.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2021)

So, back into it, and we are looking at post #52 and start with Image 855 of an unidentified Fulmar II looking a little war weary. Its likely that its Fulmar II X8641 previously written about from Post #48. It is fitted with a drop tank below the fuselage, so that does tie in with the previous images.

Moving on to Image 856 and we are looking at Firebrand Mk.IV EK605 looking quite deadly from this angle. The aircraft was evaluated for handling trials at Boscombe down from July 1945 fitted with enlarged control surfaces and horn balanced rudder and powered with a Centaurus IX engine supported by vibration dampened engine mounts. Note the stores pylon between the fuselage undercarriage doors. Despite its impressive looks, the Firebrand TF.IV did not go to sea as, entering service with 813 Sqn FAA in September 1946, a year later the unit was disbanded without reaching a carrier deck. The TF.IV model was the first variant of this troubled fighter to enter production, with 170 built, although the original order was greater, with fifty of them being cancelled. It's worth noting that the Firebrand was intended on being the FAA's response to the Air Ministry not placing orders for single-seat fighters before the war, which in the interim led the admirals to seek out alternatives to the two-seat fighters on its decks, such as the Skua fighter/dive bomber and later the Fulmar. That it took five years to become production worthy yet fulfil an entirely different role to that for which it was designed was beyond the Admiralty's doing and caused it to look elsewhere in the almost desperate search for a suitable carrier fighter.

Image 857 shows Gloster F.9/37 second prototype L8002 powered by two Peregrine engines, the first prototype L7999 was powered by Bristol Tauruses. This photograph is possibly taken at Hucclecote, from where it made its first flight in February 1940. Sadly for some reason, the F.9/37 was not selected for production because it was a promising aircraft, it reached a speed of 330 mph at 15,000 ft, but with RR choosing to discontinue the Peregrine its fate was sealed and nothing became of it.

Image 858 shows Hotspur prototype K8309, the loser to turret fighter specification F.9/35 to which the Boulton Paul Defiant gained a production order. This picture was taken at Brooklands racing track; you can see the banked track in the background. Only one Hotspur was built and from this image its easy to see it was closely related to the Hawker Hurricane in structure. Little attention was paid to this project by the manufacturer, the prototype was begun in 1937 but was discontinued and took over a year to complete, by which time the Defiant prototype had already flown. The Hotspur was never fitted with a turret and with ballast in its place demonstrated better performance than the Defiant by virtue of its lighter weight. Hawker eventually lost interest in the aircraft and it was used for flap and dive brake trials aiding the design of the closely related Henley dive bomber by the Royal Aircraft Establishment at Farnborough.

Images 860 and 861 and '2, both of which show the same image is Hurricane Mk.V KZ193 at Boscombe Down for armament and performance trials. Fitted with a four-bladed propeller powered by a Merlin 27, the Mk.V demonstrated poor handling because of an aft CG with a large change of directional trim with power and it was thought that the larger armour plated radiator and four bladed prop were held responsible. The Mk.V was fitted with two 40mm anti-tank guns and was designed as a specialised ground attack variant, with added armour plating, but despite an intent to produce the aircraft, only three were built. It was believed that the modest improvement in performance did not justify putting a new variant of the type into production.

Images 863 and 864 show the Mk.V's predecessor the Mk.IV, of which this is LB774, a standard production variant of this ground attack focussed Hurricane. The attack variant had a 'universal' wing that enabled it to carry a range of stores including the 40mm cannon shown fitted to this one, but it could also carry rockets and bombs under the wings. Over 500 of these were delivered to the RAF which proved effective in service, particularly in the CBI theatre against the Japanese. It was Hurricane IV equipped 6 Sqn that was the last front line unit to operate the Hurricane in RAF service, retiring its Hurris in 1946 whilst based in Palestine.

Images 865 and '866 show Tempest F.VI NX116, which was a standard production variant of this aircraft, the VI differed from the previous V in being powered by the 2,340 hp Sabre IV engine, which was cooled by a larger radiator, with the oil cooler mounted in the starboard wing root, along with a carby intake at each wing root, visible in Image 865. The type was too late for wartime service but reached squadrons based in Germany after the war and remained in service until 1949. This particular aircraft did not see squadron service, being used for trials with the manufacturer; note the different colour to the nose and fuselage from the cockpit forward, which suggests panel modification.

Image 867 shows Tornado second prototype P5224, which was at Boscombe Down briefly in October 1941 where it undertook performance trials that demonstrated its performance was very close to stablemate Typhoon, with little variation, although the report states that with 1 lb extra boost it could reach 400 mph at altitude. Handling was indistinguishable from the Typhoon, but the type was not selected for production as the Vulture engine was discontinued and fitted with the Centaurus there was hope of production as results were encouraging, but this didn't help the type and the work that went into cowling the Centaurus was to aid with the Tempest II and Fury powered by that engine.

Images 868 through 871 show the same Typhoon Ib R8224 with an all-over white nose, trialed owing to losses of the type through friendly fire because of misidentification. Possibly photographed at Hawker's airfield at Langley, where this aircraft was built, it subsequently served with 56 and 609 Squadron, with whom is was overstressed during aerobatics in September 1943. Note that it doesn't have the strengthening plates on the rear fuselage join, where Typhoons suffered a rash of tail sections falling off.

Image 873 shows an unidentified Typhoon IB fitted with drop tanks and I can't find any information pertaining to this image. Needless to say, the Typhoon was extensively tested at Boscombe Down, not least because of the myriad issues it suffered. Carbon monoxide contamination of the cockpit was a serious issue, as was persistent vibration from its engine, not to mention tails inextricably falling off, aside from weapons trials for the low level role, at which it excelled.

Images 874 and '875 show the same Typhoon IB in March 1945, note the Albemarle in the background of '874. Again, I can't identify this particular machine, with a serial ending in 27, but its noteworthy in that it is armed with two 20mm cannon only, with the fairing stub of the inboard gun on the right had wing remaining, but not on the left hand wing, also note the individual letter S attributed to the aircraft. In 1945 it's hardly undergoing weapons or performance trials, and looking a bit worn out suggests it might be a squadron hack or CO's personal mount?

Finally for today the wee Miles M.20 stop-gap fighter U-0228, which went to Boscombe Down for assessment in April 1941, which it was found to have heavy but overbalanced controls, although the stall was unconventional. In a dive the aircraft managed 450 mph, impressive given its fixed undercarriage. This aircraft revisited for trials in mid 1941 serialled DR616 for evaluation as a naval fighter - the saga of the admiralty's attempts at getting single-seat fighters for its carriers had a long reach - which our forum regular Eric 'Winkle' Brown later flew and concluded that although it demonstrated good performance, better than that of the Martlet (F4F Wildcat), which he had flown in combat and rated as one of the best naval fighters, the M.20 was a terrible carrier aircraft and so further work was discontinued.

Coming up, more from the M.20 and Spitfires! A lot of 'em!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ColFord (Oct 10, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> mages 874 and '875 show the same Typhoon IB in March 1945, note the Albemarle in the background of '874. Again, I can't identify this particular machine, with a serial ending in 27, but its noteworthy in that it is armed with two 20mm cannon only, with the fairing stub of the inboard gun on the right had wing remaining, but not on the left hand wing, also note the individual letter S attributed to the aircraft. In 1945 it's hardly undergoing weapons or performance trials, and looking a bit worn out suggests it might be a squadron hack or CO's personal mount?


Hawker Typhoon FR.1b EK427 S, ex-No.268 Squadron RAF July to November 1944, then No.IV(AC) Squadron RAF December 1944 to February 1945, then 84GSU for disposal. Part of a standard set of ATP photos for the type taken March 1945 whilst waiting for disposal. So this is one of the relatively rare Fighter Reconnaissance (FR) variants of the Typhoon converted from standard Hawker Typhoon Mk.1b - all three bladed propellor, all small tailplanes, bubble canopy. Around 50 in total modified, fitted with one 14-inch and two 5- inch cameras installed in the wing bay normally occupied by the inner port 20mm cannon. The two smaller cameras were mounted in a split-oblique arrangement and the long-focus, high-speed 14-inch camera faced to port and downwards at an angle of 20 degrees. Apertures for all three cameras were set into the underside of the port wing, and had small fairings to deflect air and rain away from the camera lenses. Because of the camera replacing the inner port 20mm, originally left cannon stub on wing leading edge, later often removed and plated over. Also because of unbalanced recoil, starboard inner 20mm cannon also removed and either cannon fairing stub or plated over. Some used empty position of starboard cannon to fit a forward facing cine camera to complement the cameras in the port wing - used on getting strike photographs, following in attacking Typhoons using rockets or bombs. At time this photo taken, the underwing panel on the port wing with camera apertures had been removed (likely along with the internal camera mounts and fittings) and the resulting gap plated over - in some of the other photos in the series the rough patch panel is evident. Other photos in series of this aircraft held in IWM and RAFM Collections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 12, 2021)

ColFord said:


> Hawker Typhoon FR.1b EK427 S, ex-No.268 Squadron RAF July to November 1944, then No.IV(AC) Squadron RAF December 1944 to February 1945, then 84GSU for disposal. Part of a standard set of ATP photos for the type taken March 1945 whilst waiting for disposal. So this is one of the relatively rare Fighter Reconnaissance (FR) variants of the Typhoon converted from standard Hawker Typhoon Mk.1b - all three bladed propellor, all small tailplanes, bubble canopy. Around 50 in total modified, fitted with one 14-inch and two 5- inch cameras installed in the wing bay normally occupied by the inner port 20mm cannon. The two smaller cameras were mounted in a split-oblique arrangement and the long-focus, high-speed 14-inch camera faced to port and downwards at an angle of 20 degrees. Apertures for all three cameras were set into the underside of the port wing, and had small fairings to deflect air and rain away from the camera lenses. Because of the camera replacing the inner port 20mm, originally left cannon stub on wing leading edge, later often removed and plated over. Also because of unbalanced recoil, starboard inner 20mm cannon also removed and either cannon fairing stub or plated over. Some used empty position of starboard cannon to fit a forward facing cine camera to complement the cameras in the port wing - used on getting strike photographs, following in attacking Typhoons using rockets or bombs. At time this photo taken, the underwing panel on the port wing with camera apertures had been removed (likely along with the internal camera mounts and fittings) and the resulting gap plated over - in some of the other photos in the series the rough patch panel is evident. Other photos in series of this aircraft held in IWM and RAFM Collections.



Excellent. Nice work.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 13, 2021)

Last batch. Hope you all liked. I know Nuuumannn will miss the homework .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2021)

Continuing with Post #54 and the Miles M.20 that we saw in the previous set in Image 878, in a common image found in many references on the type; note its completely shrouded exhaust. This was the second prototype that 'Winkle' Brown test flew at Farnborough to compare it with the Martlet and Hurricane as a potential naval fighter in January 1942, mock combat with a Hurricane revealed that the Hurri could out turn the M.20 and could change direction quicker, although Brown did state that the M.20 accelerated well, but did not offer a significant speed advantage over the Martlet and Hurricane to warrant production, not to mention its landing characteristics, which, after six landings convinced Brown it would not make a good carrier aircraft. The second prototype underwent brief official trials with the A&AEE with 17 comments on construction and minor issues, such as excellent visibility from the cockpit but its operation was poor and its controls were slightly overbalanced.

Image 879 shows the first prototype M.20 showing minor detail differences between it and the second example. Remarkably, this aircraft was built in the astonishing time of 65 days, which has to be some sort of record, although it used Miles Master trainer parts and it was powered by a Merlin XX in a "power egg" adopted from a Bristol Beaufighter II. Presumably taken at Woodley Aerodrome, Miles' home airfield this image is also commonly reproduced, with its blown Perspex bubble canopy a first in a British fighter. Later serialled AX834, a few months later during icy conditions, whilst coming into land the pilot touched the brakes to slow it down on rollout, but the thing locked up and it skidded some distance and went through a fence and ended up in a creek on the edge of the aerodrome.

Image 880 shows the first of a number of Seafires in this lot of images, this one being Seafire I BL676 powered by a Merlin 45 that underwent handling trials in April 1942 prior to performance trials, which revealed its similarity to the Spitfire V from which it was derived, the only major comment being the push force required during dives to 450 mph. Note the flap position indicator in board of the wing trailing edge, also the undercarriage position indicator further forward. Note the aircraft has the name BONDOWOSO on the forward fuselage and also note the tube aft of the exhaust ports directing exhaust gases to heat the gun bays. In the distance can be seen two Wellingtons, one of which looks like the pressurised Mk.VI, a Stirling and a Boston.

Image 881 shows a Seafire IIC powered by a Merlin 48, _ahem_, Merlin 46 and four bladed prop, Vokes filter and belly tank. Note that it displays its octane rating and note the prominent dents on the left hand front of the tank and the right hand edge of the radiator under the right wing. The aircraft is also fitted with catapult spools just visible on either side of the drop tank, indicating that it had been strengthened for catapult trials but did not have folding wings. It looks like this could be Seafire IIC MB138, but the only image I have seen of this aircraft it doesn't have the Vokes filter, although the entire lower chin panel was easily removable.

Images 882 and 883 show the same Seafire III with a serial ending in __765 looking relatively new, it's possible this is LR765 the first production F.III, which underwent handling trials at Boscombe Down which wee abandoned in August due to poor longitudinal characteristics. Note in '882 the rounded off forward edge of the main undercarriage doors to prevent them fouling arrestor cables on landing, the covered gun muzzle, simply done with a piece of fabric tied on with string and the sling point on the forward fuselage. In 883 the arrestor hook can be seen retracted under the rear fuselage with the hinge point for the hook plainly visible forward of it on the fuselage side. Extra structural strengthening in the form of a longitudinal can be seen below the cockpit on the fuselage side, as well as the gun heater tube behind the exhaust ports. Note also the aerial on the right hand wing underside, presumably range finding radio equipment.

Images 884, '885 and '886 show the same Seafire LF.III fitted with a four bladed propeller and six ported ejector exhausts and powered by a Merlin 55, although the engine mark is not noted in the images. This could be Seafire NF545, which underwent trials whilst fitted with metal skinned elevators visible in '886, revealing that handling had improved with an aft set CG. Following trials this aircraft was sent to 899 Sqn at Peterhead in Scotland, formerly Royal Naval Airship Station Longside during the Great War.

Images 887 through '891 show Seafire XV prototype NS487 fitted with a Griffon VI engine, which impressed the team at Boscombe owing to its flush riveting, filled joints and polished surfaces. This caused a mild warning in that it proved very slippery during landing and care had to be taken on approach not to exceed the relevant approach speeds. Note the extra longitudinal strengthening on the fuselage side and panel work around the hook pivot point. The aircraft's high sheen finish is evident in the photographs. This aircraft was later used for weapons trials and arrestor hook trials at Farnborough, living a life of testing.

Image 892 shows another Griffon engined Seafire XV giving away little information about itself, with the exception of stores racks under the wings, it also has a vertically mounted guard ahead of the tail wheel, which indicates that it has the sting type arrestor hook that took the lower part of the rudder with it when it extended. This proved more effective than the previous 'A' Type that extended below the rear fuselage. In the background can be seen an example of the notoriously camera shy Westland Welkin, possibly DX327 which underwent high altitude handling trials in 1945, which corresponds with the time period of this image.

Images 893 through '897 are of the same Seafire F.46 LA541 with '894 and 895 being the same picture, note the contra-rotating propellers, the front view accentuating the amount of prop visible in this version. Its interesting to note that 24 of this mark were built but none of them entered navy service, all of them serving in a trials capacity for the Seafire 47, the last mass produced variant of the Spitfire line, of which there was no official prototype, the '46s incorporating the mods required of the type in service. Interestingly enough, the 24 aircraft's lineage goes back to an order for Spitfire VCs in March 1942 for 300 airframes, but this was cancelled in 1943 and reestablished as an order for 120 Spitfire F.21s, which was extended to incorporate 92 Seafire 45s and 46s. This example was the first production Seafire 46 and its sheen and smart finish is obvious, which indicates its recent completion. It underwent diving trials with the A&AEE before being unceremoniously disposed of, a sad end for a shark-like warrior. Note the sting type arrestor hook and tail wheel guard mentioned earlier and the notched rudder trim tab, its distinctive profile clearly visible in '897.

That's it for this lot, more Spitfires to come.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## BarnOwlLover (Nov 3, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Right back into it... To post #48 and Images 833 to '835 showing Mosquito NF.II DD609, this was a Hatfield built night fighter, seen here with a full complement of Air Interception radar aerials, equipped with AI Mk.IV, the photo probably taken at Hatfield after rollout. Apparently this aircraft was sent to Boscombe Down but I don't have any information on why. It subsequently served with 151 Sqn and later 54 OTU at RAF Charterhall, known locally as Slaughter Hall because of the high rate of trainee pilots flying their night fighters into the ground after dark.
> 
> Images 836 to '839 show Mosquito NF.XVII DZ659, which was the first to be fitted with the AI Mk.X radar, the US SCR720 unit in the bulbous nose, the airframe was a Mk.II specially converted, DZ659 was the first of 100 done by Marshall's of Cambridge. The type was an effective night fighter and equipped six squadrons.
> 
> ...


Too bad those seem to be the only Hornet pics from the batch, though this thread has proven to be a gold mine overall.


----------



## BarnOwlLover (Nov 4, 2022)

Someone needs to find some more of these photos from the Air Ministry, BTW. These are awesome pics. Even if only in black and white, these are pretty high quality and would probably be helpful to modelers or technical articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

